# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  Help!!??

## MvdSar

Hoi,

Ik ben 17 en een vrouw.
Ik heb in korte tijd al 2 x een hevige hyperventilatie gehad tijdens gym. dit ontstond door even rennen...
Ik raak helemaal benauw en krijg geen adem. ik was de laatste keer meer dan een uur bezig, en ging bijna onderuit.
Ik heb de laatste tijd ook niet altijd zoveel trek. 
Ook heb ik dat ik met traplopen gauw kortademig wordt. Dat is niet goed denk ik. 
Ik wil weten wat dit is. weet iemand het misschien?
Op school maken ze zich zorgen en thuis ook, is dit wel nodig??

----------


## fairytale30

Ik zou toch maar even langs de huisarts gaan.
Je geeft aan dat je snel kortademig bent als je trappen loopt.
Dat lijkt me niet echt goed. 
Misschien toch even naar de huisarts gaan.

----------


## sietske763

als ik jou was, zou ik eerst bloed laten prikken, zodat lichamelijke dingen uitgesloten worden,
als dit allemaal goed is komt stap 2; waardoor je gaat hyperventileren etc.

----------


## gossie

dag MvdSar, ik zou als ik jou was, even aan naar je huisarts gaan. En
leg dit voor. 
Sterkte meiss

----------


## Karin63

Ben het eens met de anderen en zou de huisarts raadplegen. 
Heb vroeger toen ik zwanger was van onze zoon één keer een aanval van hyperventilatie gehad en dat voelde heel beangstigend. Ben toen naar de huisarts gegaan om te laten nakijken of alles goed was met de baby. 

Hopelijk gaat het vlug beter met je! 
 :Wink:

----------


## MvdSar

Heey,

Bedankt voor de reacties. Ik ga deze vakantie even langs.
Ik laat t nog wel weten.

Groetjes,

Michelle

----------


## MvdSar

Heey,

Ik ben bij de huisarts geweest.
Het is inspannings astma.

Groetjes,

Michelle

----------


## jolanda27

Verstandig dat je naar de huisarts bent geweest.
Nu weet je ook wat de oorzaak is.
Beterschap, Jolanda27

----------


## MvdSar

Ik heb ventolin gekregen in een soort pufje. Het moet werken, maar dat deed het niet. Ze zij van als het niet werkt er iets raars aan de hand kan zijn. Ik wil nietweten wat ze daarmee bedoeld. Tijdens het rennen van hooguit 300 meter was ik alweer aan het hijgen. Ik had voorgym een rentest en ik wilde perse een voldoende haha.

----------

